# Chihuahua animated GIF's made by me



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 20, 2010)

I havent started a thread here in a while, WOW!

Well I made an animated GIF of Taco today, here it is:










And if you would like one made, 

just tell me which chi and what you want it to do! C:


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

Thats very clever  could you please make one of keona ? do you need a pic ?


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 20, 2010)

sugarbaby said:


> Thats very clever  could you please make one of keona ? do you need a pic ?


Sure, I dont need a pic, I draw them XD and what would you like Keona to do in the animation?


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

you choose what animation  i will be happy for any


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

That is sooo cute! You did a great job! I would love one of my girls, if that's ok with you! =) You can do whatever you'd like it to do LOL Like Bella, I'm happy with anything!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

nice job!!! we need more CHI animations....


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 20, 2010)

sugarbaby said:


> you choose what animation  i will be happy for any


here you go, she's playing with a ball:


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you Its awesome  you are very clever


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 20, 2010)

Dragonfly said:


> That is sooo cute! You did a great job! I would love one of my girls, if that's ok with you! =) You can do whatever you'd like it to do LOL Like Bella, I'm happy with anything!


Working on one with kizzie right now!


----------



## angellovesanimals (Jan 11, 2011)

that is too cute! what program do you use to make these? Flash?


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 20, 2010)

angellovesanimals said:


> that is too cute! what program do you use to make these? Flash?


MS paint


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Aw cool! I can't wait to see! I'm so excited (I don't get this excited over little stuff  hehe)


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 20, 2010)

Dragonfly said:


> That is sooo cute! You did a great job! I would love one of my girls, if that's ok with you! =) You can do whatever you'd like it to do LOL Like Bella, I'm happy with anything!


here it is:


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

they are awesome great job!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

AWW! Thank you! Kizzie looks like a little sneak there! You captured her perfectly LOL She's a sneak! Thank you so much!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

So cute!!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Those are so cute


----------



## angellovesanimals (Jan 11, 2011)

you make these with paint?! OMG you are amazing!


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

They are fantastic, i wouldn't no where to start x


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

jan896 said:


> nice job!!! we need more CHI animations....


You must have just changed your siggy?! I really love the siggy on the car bed with the toy toy box!! That is the cutest siggy I've ever seen for a little boy chi!! I love it.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

woodard2009 said:


> You must have just changed your siggy?! I really love the siggy on the car bed with the toy toy box!! That is the cutest siggy I've ever seen for a little boy chi!! I love it.


I am using a 'signature rotation' website that will display a different signature everytime the page is refreshed.... I love it.... read my post on "Siggys and Graphics" forum
Signature Rotation:
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/siggys-graphics/58555-signature-rotation.html


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

jan896 said:


> I am using a 'signature rotation' website that will display a different signature everytime the page is refreshed.... I love it.... read my post on "Siggys and Graphics" forum
> Signature Rotation:
> http://www.chihuahua-people.com/siggys-graphics/58555-signature-rotation.html


That's a good idea if you have more than 1 dog and want to show them all of. Way to complicated for me though i'm no good with computers.


----------

